# Cycle to Chester and Back



## ZIZAG (22 Aug 2011)

I went on a ride out to Chester. For a day out to check out routes and Campsites for future trips out .
I went from Handforth Nr Wilmslow ,via Mobberley and the Cheshire Cycleways . Out to Davenham . Stopped at the picnic area on the A556 for lunch . Then on down the dual carriageway to Sandiway passing Delamere Forest ,Kelsall . And turned off at Vicars cross down Stamford lane to Birch heath lane to Christleton . Then came up to the towpath on the Shropshire Canal went along to Recce the route on the NCR through Chester . Avoiding the congested traffic . Which goe's to Deeside and out to Connahs Quay . And North Wales . 
With It been the afternoon the rush hour had built up . I decided not to return by the main routeTarvin /A51 road back . 
And plotted a route directly East keeping a line with the Cheshire cycleways . 
Except It meandered a lot . So I went through Christleton again to Rakes lane , Plough lane and Platts lane . Then it all turned into rough tracks very narrow overgrown with tree's ,hedge's . I ended up going across old pack horse bridges . I seemed to be on or near The Bakers way . Eventually surfaced onto the A51 near Tarvin , made my way to Oscroft . Down a nice long stretch past Weetwood common 
With a gradual Incline to Willington Corner . Turning Up to Boothsdale and up Rough Low . I must have found one of the steepest hills In Cheshire . I had to get off and walk . Bypassing the Sandstone trail made my way down Tirley lane . Got up a bit of speed on coming down Heaths Lane the road was that badly rutted . With all the bumps and jolts lost the lens and part of my front headlight .  Eventually came out onto the B5152 and headed towards Delamere over the A54 ,up to The old Chester road . A556. Made good time upto the Plumley turn off to Lower Peover . Ollerton ,Marthall ,Mobberley . and home. Had a great day out ,lovely day . And covered 70 miles .


----------



## Globalti (23 Aug 2011)

A map would prevent you from meandering as much.

Nice ride though. What did you do in Chester?


----------



## subaqua (23 Aug 2011)

User3094 said:


> You cycled down Kelsall Bypass???!! Warp speed surely?




jeesh i missed that bit in the first read of the post. just coasting in a car you can hit the NSL easily . I cycled up the old kelsall hill once as a kid. the descent was better.


----------



## calibanzwei (23 Aug 2011)

Now that is an adventure!


----------



## Crackle (23 Aug 2011)

There are hills in Cheshire, don't let people tell you different. I'd stay off some of those big roads you were on though, sheesh.


----------



## ZIZAG (23 Aug 2011)

Globalti.
I had a O/S 1:25000 map of the area I decided to explore a different route home . I dont mind meandering .Or been adventures Thats how you find all the unknown roads/lanes . I went to Check out Campsites In and around Chester . For future touring . Also Checked out the Canal towpath for Bypassing Chesters traffic. Just a recca and day out . 
Cheers    

Smeggers 11. 
I did get a warp speed of 37 mph  going down the Kelsall bypass . Its about a mile long . " Thats why I avoided it on the way back ".  Ta Ra .

Crackle .
I think I know most of the hills In Cheshire now .  Thanks for the tip . About keeping off the main roads . 
Thanks everybody for your Input .


----------

